

Ask HN: Anyone else getting annoying popups? - jmtame

Brace yourself for a very newb question.<p>So I've purchased and downloaded Prevx CSI, I've got the latest Norton package, scanned and don't have any virii showing up.  I've enabled the popup blocker in Firefox.  But I still get the popups!<p>What is going on?  I'm having flashbacks of 1999.
======
Shamiq
Thought about getting some ad blocking plugins for firefox?

Adblock plus, I think, is a good one.

~~~
jmtame
Awesome, this works.

